# Seymour's new hair cut :))



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Now I can see his lovely eyes. What do you think? X

I haven't figured out how to add multiple pics in one post and don't want to clogg up the forum with multiple posts! so please feel feel to check out his fb page for more pictures 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, he looks great! and yes you can see his big beautiful eyes now!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the cut

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Such a seriously handsome boy....love him both before and after 

xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Such a seriously handsome boy....love him both before and after xxx


Ah, me too!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I love the cut! Gorgeous boy  is that the 'Teddy Bear' cut?


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great job. I love both looks.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> I love the cut! Gorgeous boy  is that the 'Teddy Bear' cut?


Hiya, yes, I asked for the teddy bear cut and showed the groomer a couple of pics from JoJo's website along with a very long list haha. X


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

That's incredible new look of Seymour, great job on his new hair cut!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhh what a beautiful face he has


----------



## anteater (Sep 11, 2013)

what a cutie, i just cant get over the huge range of cockapoos, all so differant but all abs beautiful x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love his new cut he looks so cute! What a sweet boy you have


----------

